# First aid equipment



## nomofica (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone know of some decent stores to get first aid bags (BLS, trauma, O2 bags/kits, etc) and supplies in Edmonton?


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 27, 2009)

You could try online at sands  http://www.sands.ca/


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 27, 2009)

If you are shopping online you could try EMP. www.buyemp.com They carry some pretty good stuff. I think it should work to order from Canada.


----------



## nomofica (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks a bunch, guys.

Definitely finding some pretty nice stuff, and I get to be lazy and not drive anywhere.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 28, 2009)

Another place online is  http://firehallstore.com/ 
They are located in the lower mainland in BC.   You can get their bags with custom embroidery with optional logo's you could get a SOL embroidered.  Another member of my service bought a bag from these guys and it's a good bag. check them out.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 2, 2009)

Sands, buyemp, and others are primarily EMS suppliers, not first aid suppliers, which are very different animals.  Good for buying jump bags and such.  Not so good for buying first aid consumables.  For those kinds of things, Fieldtex is indeed a good choice.  But the most comprehensive and inexpensive source I have found over the years is http://www.masune.com/

Rating right up there with Masune is http://www.macgill.com/home.aspx .  I've dealt with both and have been completely satisfied.


----------



## JDH (Apr 2, 2009)

Try Commercial Solutions  They have many locations in and around Edmonton and are usually pretty decent.


----------

